# Kennt jemand von Euch...



## StefanS (28. März 2005)

...diesen schwarzen Brummer ? Deutlich grösser als eine grosse Hummel, ziemlich furchterregend. Bestäubt aber nur friedlich die Blüten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (28. März 2005)

Moin Stefan,

tippe mal auf eine Holzbiene (Xylocopa violacea)

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2005)

ich auch !

http://www.insektenbox.de/hautfl/blauho.htm
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holzbiene


----------



## tina (28. März 2005)

Lieber Stefan,

ich weiß nicht so genau, ob es sich wirklich um eine Holzbiene handelt, denn alle in Europa vertretenen Arten haben ein glattes, sprich "haarfreies" Abdomen. Auf deinem Foto sieht es aber so aus, als wäre dein Insekt behaart.  Eine Alternative kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht nennen, ich arbeite aber daran.
LG
Tina


----------



## StefanS (28. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

was Ihr alles wisst... Das Tierchen ist allerdings heftigst behaart...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2005)

*re*



schöne Woche
karsten.


----------



## StefanS (29. März 2005)

Holzbiene lso. Scheint jeder zu kennen, ausser mir... Ich werde also den Thread im Forum weiter verfolgen und mich über die Tierchen schlau machen.

Vielen Dank !

Hallo Karsten,
verschlägt es Dich/Euch irgendwann noch einmal in diese Ecke ? Wenn noch ein Zimmer frei ist, würden wir Dich/Euch gerne als unsere Gäste einladen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## graubart48 (29. März 2005)

Hallo Karsten,
ich danke mal für die links *lach* eventuell kann ich dann in Zukunft ja auch n paar der vielen Insekten unterscheiden.

mfg
Erwin


----------



## tina (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher....... Bei bombus.de kennt man ja die Holzbiene auch nicht "persönlich"  
Unter  habe ich genau wie bei Wikipedia diesen Hinweis gefunden:

Körperbau und Verhalten
Die einheimische Xylocopa violacea ist nicht nur durch ihre Größe sehr auffällig, sondern auch durch ihre tiefschwarz-blauschillernde Färbung, auch die Flügel sind blauviolett getönt. Andere Arten außerhalb Europas haben oft auf der Oberseite von Brust und Hinterleibsbasis eine gelbe Behaarung, tropische Arten können auch bunt gefärbt sein. Die Oberseite des Hinterleibes ist allerdings durchweg bei allen Arten kahl und blank poliert, wodurch sie sich relativ einfach von den Hummeln unterscheiden lassen. 

LG
Tina


----------



## StefanS (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Tina,

die Flügel schimmerten in der Tat aus eieiner bestimmten Blickrichtung blau - konnte das aber nicht im Bild erfassen. Das gesamte Tier war allerdings - schwarz - behart. Damit bleibt eine letzte Klärung doch wohl offen. War schon ein beeindruckendes Tierche !

Vielen Dank nochmals und
beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Tina,

die Flügel schimmerten in der Tat aus einer bestimmten Blickrichtung blau - konnte das aber nicht im Bild erfassen. Das gesamte Tier war allerdings - schwarz - behart. Damit bleibt eine letzte Klärung doch wohl offen. War schon ein beeindruckendes Tierchen !

Vielen Dank nochmals und
beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Rheno (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch...*

Auf Sardinien sind diese Tiere noch Alltag und man sagt sich dort das ein Stich Tödlich sein kann!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch...*

Hi.

Was das für ein Bienchen ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Aber es ist schön zu sehen das es solche scheinbar selten gewordenen Tiere noch gibt.

Gerade solche selteneren Bienen und __ Wespen Arten scheinen in den letzten Jahren wieder häufiger vorzukommen. Was ich dieses und letztes Jahr schon alles gesehen habe, das habe ich in meinem leben noch nicht gesehen, z.B. Bienenwolf, Goldwespe, Erzwespe, ganz glitze kleine Bienen (3 - 4 mm) usw.


----------

